# Smoke Magazine Sent Me My Stuff....



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

A few weeks ago I posted I won a lottery type contest to be a guest panelist to review cigars for smoke magazine...

Today I got a UPS package today containing information for me to do my reviews for an upcoming magazine... As you can see I got 5 cigar brands, 3 cigar sample each. 

I have to have my stuff back to them by November 15th which would of been my dads birthday.. may he rest in peace. How is that for an omen though??

I always thinks my dad is smiling down on me, and things like this bring validity to it...


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Cool. Looks like you got some smoking to do. Enjoy.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like you best get smokin and reviewin boy


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very cool man!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow!! Well I sugest you start smoking!! You always give a cigar a second chance... So you have to spend your time well!! :cowboyic9:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smoke some for your dad
I'll do the same


----------



## allenrs (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.I lost my dad 2 days before Christmas in 95 but I always know He is here with me.smoke on brother.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats brother. Looks like you have some smokin' to do. Get busy. Sorry about your dad.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you better get to smokin brother I wonder what they are though.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I figured out one is an Edge Missle. One I think is an Upmann, if I had to guess one is a montecristo white. not sure on the rest.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

WTG Brother


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

that is a fantastic score...my condolensces on the loss of your father.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like you've got your work cut out. Better get busy!


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like you'll be busy for a while. Hope they're good ones.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, that is a lot of smoking you have to do there!! Have fun. I would like to see the reviews here even though it will be blind cigars!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome! let us know how it went, what brands they were and how they tasted.

p.s. some guys have all the luck...


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Wow, that is a lot of smoking you have to do there!! Have fun. I would like to see the reviews here even though it will be blind cigars!


Not sure how I will do that, but when I type them up I will post them in smoke Magazine format...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a tough job but somebody has to do it!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice! Any idea what brands they are?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Man, that's a load!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Why are you waisting time here? Get to smoking!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your dad. congratulations on being selected by smoke. Let us know when your cigar reviews will come out.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

baba said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad. congratulations on being selected by CA. Let us know when your cigar reviews will come out.


Just a clarrification my dad died years ago.. but a lot of things seem to coincide with his birthday year after year....

and it is SMOKE magazine, no CA


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

You better have a big meal before that job.


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow 15 cigars in 15 days... sounds like a nice fortnight to me!

Hope Smoke magazine doesn't have any rules about posting your reviews on this board. A fun game is always guess the stick by the description, though everyone is usually woefully wrong! haha


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You are going to be busy!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome stuff. be sure to post up when these are published.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome news, Barry!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Pretty awesome Barry! You gonna post some reviews?


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Pretty awesome Barry! You gonna post some reviews?


gonna be hard to do so since I don't know which cigar is which witout the bands.. I think so far of the 2 i smoked one was a La Gloria, and the other was a edge missle.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

that would be so much fun...enjoy


----------

